# What kind of water does your babies drink?



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I was wondering what kind of water you give your furkids. 

I've always given mines the same water I drink... which is Fiji water. I'm not sure if that's good for them. It's bottled Artesian water from Fiji. (I also wanted to add that when they started on this water their coats improved, and I don't have problems with tear stains... could that also be a factor as well?)

What do you think is a good type/brand of water for them?


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Distilled water... poland spring I think.</span>


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Mine drink normal tap water.







Occasionally when we are out somewhere they will get bottled water.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy has only had bottle spring water (Poland Spring) since he came home.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Teddy has only had bottle spring water (Poland Spring) since he came home.[/B]


same with kodie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri gets filtered water from a Brita Pitcher. Whether it's filtered, bottled, or from one of the pet fountains, I think that they are all good simply because the minerals, ect.. that come in tap water and can cause worse staining have been removed.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel's water if from a PUR filter I have on my sink...or bottled Ozarka water....she prefers her water cold though. LOL...so I usually fill an emply ozarka bottle and keep it in the fridge...so I would say 75 percent of hers is Pur water filter water, 20 percent Ozarka and on the occation that hubby gives her water its regular tap but I have about trained him she likes it cold best lol.

and I tell him we dont' drink tap, the kids don't drink tap why should Noel? LOL


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess used to get spring water then I switched her to distilled water and do notice that her tearstains are very minimal now


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have done spring, distilled and tap. I have done a 2 month trial of each. When I first brought him home it was spring, then I went to distilled just to try it because I heard it on here (he didn't really like it for some reason?) then I boldly tried tap. There is no difference in coat or staining with the water Massimo drinks. So....now he gets plain tap.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker drinks from a drinkwell fountain that has a filter







we fill it with tap hehe


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Both Sir Micro and Bella Mia drink Publix Red, heheheeh which is Purified by Reverse Osmosis and Ozonated. We did have them on distilled water but then I read a few things online about distilled water and thought OH no! Sorry I don't have the urls but if you feed your doggies distilled water look online for information about what distilled water ONLY does to bodies. It's not pretty.

In a "taste test" Paprika our cat and both doggies prefer Publix Red also.







We put three bowls down, one with tap water, one with distilled and one with Publix Red. And Red won hands down.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info Melanie.. I will research it!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Both Sir Micro and Bella Mia drink Publix Red, heheheeh which is Purified by Reverse Osmosis and Ozonated. We did have them on distilled water but then I read a few things online about distelled water and thought OH no! Sorry I don't have the urls but if you feed your doggies distilled water look online for information about what distilled water ONLY does to bodies. It's not pretty.
> 
> In a "taste test" Paprika our cat and both doggies prefer Publix Red also.
> 
> ...


Melanie,
Where do you buy that?
ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard that about distilled water too. We have a filter but I use tap water through that.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Both Sir Micro and Bella Mia drink Publix Red, heheheeh which is Purified by Reverse Osmosis and Ozonated. We did have them on distilled water but then I read a few things online about distelled water and thought OH no! Sorry I don't have the urls but if you feed your doggies distilled water look online for information about what distilled water ONLY does to bodies. It's not pretty.
> 
> In a "taste test" Paprika our cat and both doggies prefer Publix Red also.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks Melanie for that info.! 

Do you think the Fiji water is ok? They seem to love it as much as I do. Where did you get the Publix Red? About how much is it? Fiji can get pricey especially with 3 furkids. I personally love it more than any water I've had. I couldn't taste the difference at first, but after I picked up my first bottle of Ozark after the whole month of drinking Fiji... I was speechless because I always thought water was water. Fiji water should have it's own category! LoL. 

I really do want to try that Publix Red... is it also for humans?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine get tap water. They don't seem to have a preference, and the tear staining was no better or worse on spring or distilled water.







Oh- and we drink tap water too around here.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> Mine get tap water. They don't seem to have a preference, and the tear staining was no better or worse on spring or distilled water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Same thing with us!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a reverse osmosis purifier under my kitchen sink with a spigot next to the tap for dispensing. That's what I give Jeffery. It's 100% pure water.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I buy purified water for myself and K&C from our health foods grocery. They have a water machine and I have re-fillable jugs and dispensers and fill up about once a week.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I give my kids VOSS water imported from Norway.









Just kidding. I give them whatever bottled water I am drinking - right now it is Nestle (Natural Spring Water coming from Canada). I put the water through the CATIt drinking fountain which filters it again. I have noticed NO difference with coat or tear staining. However, I know many people had success with reduced tear staining when they switched water.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy gets distilled water..................


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Both Sir Micro and Bella Mia drink Publix Red, heheheeh which is Purified by Reverse Osmosis and Ozonated. We did have them on distilled water but then I read a few things online about distelled water and thought OH no! Sorry I don't have the urls but if you feed your doggies distilled water look online for information about what distilled water ONLY does to bodies. It's not pretty.
> 
> In a "taste test" Paprika our cat and both doggies prefer Publix Red also.
> 
> ...


After reading your post about problems with distilled water I got scared because that is what Indy drinks, so I did a search on the net. I found many sites that say how bad it is and several that say they are just myths and there is nothing wrong with distilled water, so now I am







confused to say the least. Here is a short article about it not being bad http://www.drweil.com/u/QA/QA21181/ there were many others but they were a lot longer so I picked this one







I still don't know which one to believe and my Vet thought it was fine to give it to Indy, but I guess I will just keep reading and decide if I should change his water or not


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=176880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I trust Dr. Weil's article. 

When my first Malt, Rosebud, had bladder stones, my vet suggesed distilled water because of the minerals in other water, which could possibly have made the stones worse.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=176880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At Publix Super Market, here in Florida. If you don't have a Publix near you I am sure your local Super Market also carries a water that is Reverse Osmosis and Ozonated. I know that Dasani by Coke Cola is, but that would cost way too much to keep a doggie watered with Dasani.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=176911
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started our Maltese on distilled water at the recommendation of our vet. He said that our area has a higher incident rate of kidney stones, etc. because our water is so hard, which it is! Now,* I* drink our water because I like the taste of it but I sure wouldn't want anything to happen to my dogs - something is wrong here







Anyway...I am thinking of changing them to something like you have yours on but...we do not have Publix Super Markets so I will check into some other brands - thank you!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Yes, thanks Melanie for that info.!
> 
> Do you think the Fiji water is ok? They seem to love it as much as I do. Where did you get the Publix Red? About how much is it? Fiji can get pricey especially with 3 furkids. I personally love it more than any water I've had. I couldn't taste the difference at first, but after I picked up my first bottle of Ozark after the whole month of drinking Fiji... I was speechless because I always thought water was water. Fiji water should have it's own category! LoL.
> 
> I really do want to try that Publix Red... is it also for humans?[/B]


Yes Publix Red is for anyone, that is what I drink. I think it's up to about .78 cents a gallon now. When I first started drinking it, the cost was .49 cents a gallon.









As for the Tap Water... I promise everyone, if you lived where we live, you would NOT be giving your Malt the tap water. I am not about to feed my doggies water I wouldn't even drink. Even the filter we have on our faucet only takes out some of the "stuff' in the water. Now if I were back in Virginia, yes the tap water would be fine for my doggie.

The danger with distilled water, I feel is if that is the ONLY water your pet gets. Not that distilled water is awful in it's self. I know of many reasons to be useing distilled water, but it's not for any pet as an "only", I feel.

Being a huge water drinker myself, I KNOW water, and what I prefer. I do not like "spring" waters and oh boy I know what you mean by how speechless you were after tasting a Ozark and then Fiji. Many people think "water is just water" but oh, there is a wide gap of differance in water tastes when water is about the only thing you drink. Also just so you know, Walgreens here charges $7.89 for *a* bottle of Fiji while Winn Dixie charges $3.99 for 4 of the very same bottle. If you want to use Fiji, shop around, there are big price ranges it sells at, I have found.

Also thank you to those that posted very informative urls... good job!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=177096
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kallie/Catchers Mom,
Thank you , I feel so much better hearing that







We had a Dalmation that was a puppymill puppy ( before we knew better) and he developed bladder stones before he was a year old which he needed surgery for and had to be on a special diet the rest of his life. That was one of the reasons we went with distilled water. I would feel horrible if I was giving my little one something that would hurt him in any way.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Also just so you know, Walgreens here charges $7.89 for *a* bottle of Fiji while Winn Dixie charges $3.99 for 4 of the very same bottle. If you want to use Fiji, shop around, there are big price ranges it sells at, I have found.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


WOW! I didn't know Fiji could go for THAT low!!! I really need to shop around! I have always gotten my fix of Fiji at Krogers for 8.99 for 4 when it's on sale! I've had to spend hundreds a month just for water! Geez! Thanks for letting me know about that, and thanks to the rest of you ladies for all the wondering info!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

When I first got Pacino I immediately asked the vet what he should drink. He told me distilled or spring water. I tried the distilled but he really wasn't interested. Pacino has never had anything except spring water and the one time distilled water. The vet told me that the spring water or distilled water saves them from staining. Pacino has never stained at all, not even when he was teething. So spring water it is!!


Marie & Pacino


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Our city water comes from mountain streams and doesn't have excessive minerals. I've given Frosty tap water all his 14 yrs. No tear stain, etc. He also drinks from a plastic bowl, still no tear stain.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ours drinks the food lion brand spring water in the 1 gallon jugs for 1.00 or whatever it is, works for them, works for us


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I get ours from the refrigerator thingy, its filtered and taste good and we have no problems with it so far


----------

